# The SIMPL styled Mod by Kindbright / Cigreen What's your take?



## Waine (29/2/16)

Today I succumbed to this clever little device which is exactly what it is: It's namesake: "Simple." Probably the most appropriate name for any mod on the market, then and now. From the outset "SIMPL" defines this smart mod perfectly! 

Obviously I Googled the living shyte out of the SIMPL before I bought it. But I was seriously more curious than convinced by what I has read, both good and negative. Yes, unfortunately there is a trade off for this amazing seemingly value for money: R430 device, that looks ever so easy to use and that is Basic Knowledge of Electronics?

I won't review it. However:

Simply put, you need a good knowledge of Mods, RTA RBA RDA related electronics, ohms and volts before you try this stainless steel silver bomb with a beautiful brass bottom cap, intelligetly serving also as a fire button. Otherwise you run the risk of not only hurting yourself but the reputation of vaping. 

I vaped my Fishbone RDA in sheer bliss with my SMPL today. BUT...After I almost set my office note book alight with a blue spark from inserting the battery before the atty! Yes I admit I made that mistake. Don't laugh. I only make mistakes once (generally) Fortunately I remembered that you must use an atty with a 510 Pin that extends beyond the thread on the atty. That crucial! Oh yes, and you must keep your single 18650 battery well maintained!

Armed with my safety lessons, I will conclude by saying it's such a smart operating and looking piece that I will buy another as I have more RDA'S and tanks than mods.

Honesty speaking: Besides the risk of shorting the unit out form ignorance or stupidly, the SIMPL styled Mod by Kindbright / Cigreen is, in my books, fantastic so far! Love the adventure!

What is your take?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (1/3/16)

Pictures or it did not happen.

The SMPL was a hit some months ago. If I remember correctly the Cape Towners imported a big batch at one stage.

Beautiful, compact mod. Hybrid, so safety must be paramount.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JacoV (1/3/16)

SMPL mod is a great little tube mech. Love mine to bits

Just be very very careful with your builds and what RDA you screw onto this little thing.
Recently found a article about tube mechs and safety, not sure if it was posted here as well, but here it is again: http://blog.zamplebox.com/hybrid-top-cap-devices-battery-safety
http://blog.zamplebox.com/hybrid-top-cap-devices-battery-safety
http://blog.zamplebox.com/mechanical-mods-single-battery-devices-battery-safety

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (1/3/16)

JacoV said:


> SMPL mod is a great little tube mech. Love mine to bits
> 
> Just be very very careful with your builds and what RDA you screw onto this little thing.
> Recently found a article about tube mechs and safety, not sure if it was posted here as well, but here it is again: http://blog.zamplebox.com/hybrid-top-cap-devices-battery-safety
> ...



Thanks for that @JacoV . I will treat this Mod with great respect after reading that informative link. Day 2 and I am enjoying it so much that I just have to get another.


----------



## Waine (1/3/16)

I don't want to labour the point, save to express my pleasure and give credit to its creators. 

I had such fun with the simplest mod in the world. (Lol. I may be wrong....) today. The glass dome on the Fishbone RDA made me feel safer, sort of that I won't melt off my lips in a friek accident, as glass is less conductive, right? The glass on the RDS actually covers the coil build, so it really feels safer, albeit placebo. 

Having said that, what fun? What clouds? My office looked like a sauna at one stage. This thing pumps raw power into the atty! The simplicity is remarkable.

For its price, and the mission of learning the safety issues, it is a cute little piece....

The only downside is....I need an external charger.....and my favourite vendor is sold out. 

I have a Chinese single 18650 torch battery charger....perhaps I should try it....

Only kidding....

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (1/3/16)

Waine said:


> I don't want to labour the point, save to express my pleasure and give credit to its creators.
> 
> I had such fun with the simplest mod in the world. (Lol. I may be wrong....) today. The glass dome on the Fishbone RDA made me feel safer, sort of that I won't melt off my lips in a friek accident, as glass is less conductive, right? The glass on the RDS actually covers the coil build, so it really feels safer, albeit placebo.
> 
> ...



Try the ladies at eCig-Inn they have the Nitecore I2 at a very good price.

I can't wait for my SMPL to arrive  
oh well the FUhattan will just have to keep me going till then


----------



## Waine (2/3/16)

Thanks for that @Greys . Today I bought another SMPL. Now I finally have a mod for every atty. Loving the SMPL. I highly recommend this mod to anyone who has stepped up from "newbie" status to "more experienced". That's not to say I am experienced. I just have a knack of learning things the hard way in life. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (16/5/19)

This this the only Mod I've ever had that I've never once considered getting rid of. It can't break. Switched out my magnets for springs and the damn thing will out live me, that's for sure! If you ever get the chance to own one. Don't even think. Just do it!

Every few months or so a regulated mod packs in and guess who's in the draw ready to fight on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (16/5/19)

Andre said:


> Pictures or it did not happen.
> 
> The SMPL was a hit some months ago. If I remember correctly the Cape Towners imported a big batch at one stage.
> 
> Beautiful, compact mod. Hybrid, so safety must be paramount.


Many years later and still no pictures. I’m starting to doubt such a thing really exists.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (16/5/19)

Raindance said:


> Many years later and still no pictures. I’m starting to doubt such a thing really exists.
> 
> Regards



Even me, Googled it and came up empty handed. It’s not real!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Cornelius (16/5/19)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 166648


Have been of tube mech's for the longest time now, but damn this might just force me to get 1 again. Stunner

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

